# Rheinsteig Tourentipp (Lahnstein->Wiesbaden)



## keipet2 (23. Dezember 2006)

Tourenbeschreibung Rheinsteig von Lahnstein bis Wiesbaden.
Ich habe diese Tour auf 3 verschiedene Etappen gelegt.
1. Etappe Lahnstein (Kurzentrum) bis St. Goarshausen. 
Habe ich am 02.10.06 alleine gefahren.
48,6KM Rheinsteig ca. 1800HM sehr harte Strecke. Viele Schiebepassagen und Treppen mit dem MTB nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Es waren allerdings auch sehr schöne Passagen drin. Ist eher was für Wanderer. Super geniale Aussichtspunkte.Viele schöne "Wander"-Trails. Beeindruckende Landschaft





2. Etappe St.Goarshausen bis Rüdesheim
Gefahren am 24.10.06 mit Mari
62KM mit 2120HM
War auch sehr knackig mit vielen HM und kniffeligen Trails. Wenig Schiebepassagen allerdings mußte man das Bike öfter Treppen hochtragen. 
Gutes Ganzkörper Training . Schöne Tour etwas anspruchsvoll, aber ...
Empfehlenswert wegen der tollen Aussichtspunkte und genialen Trails für MTB
Viele Pfade durch Weinberge und am Felsen entlang des Rheins.




3. Etappe Rüdesheim bis Wiesbaden (Start-/Zielpunkt)
Gefahren am 25.10.06 mit Mari
72KM mit 1800HM
Geniale Fahrt durch die Weinberge und  Wälder des Rheintals bis Schlangenbad.
Tolle Aussichtspunkte. Zum Tourende fahrt am Rhein entlang bis zum Schlosspark in Wiesbaden. Leider haben wir keinen wirklichen Start-/Endpunkt des Rheinsteiges gefunden. Absolut schöne MTB Strecke.




Diese Höhenprofile sind die richtigen Profile des wirkl.Rheinsteig und nicht wie andere Profile in Foren wo Biker die Touren in der Höhe abgekürzt haben und sich mit Touren wie "in 3Tage den kompletten Rheinsteig" abfahren.

Bilder der Tour werden bald auf meiner HP zu sehen sein.

Die beiden letzten Touren hatten wir so gelegt, dass wir die Tour auf dem Rheinsteig gefahren sind und dann wieder auf dem Radweg am Rhein zum Ausgangspunkt (Auto) zurück gefahren sind. 
Übernachtet haben wir in der Pension "Haus Rheinblick" in St. Goarshausen
Wellmicherstr. 89 (ist die Hauptverkehrsstrasse durch St. Goarshausen).
Kann diese Pension absolut empfehlen. Freundlich und günstig mit 40,-EUR mit Frühstück (für 2 Pers.)

Mari hatte auch schon den oberen Teil des Rheinsteiges von Koblenz nach Bonn gefahren. Waren 2 Etappen mit je ca. 80KM und je gut 2500HM.
War für MTB sehr gut geeignet und auch absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## privy (23. Dezember 2006)

tach auch,
da ich auch den rheinsteig liebe, in aber bisher nur zwischen hillscheid und bad hönnigen gefahren bin, hätten mich deine höhenprofile interessiert . 
klappen nur nicht   .

privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

